# Are Spaniards too touchy? Somos los españoles demasiado susceptibles?



## Danielo

Are Spaniards too touchy? 

Honestly, it's quite a long time I wonder if it is true or not. Here in France, lots of people tell me so. 

What do you think?

_Somos los españoles demasiado susceptibles? _

_Sinceramente es una pregunta que me martillea desde hace tiempo. Aqui en Francia mucha gente me lo dice. _

_¿Qué pensáis?_


----------



## Tatzingo

Touchy? The Spanish? You must be kidding me! No way...

Tatz.


----------



## Danielo

So it is just me. That's bad news...


----------



## kixi

I've lived come back from living in Spain for a year and I definately wouldn't say that the Spanish are touchy!!  Far from it!!


----------



## Honeypum

Como regla general, a mí tampoco me parecen muy suceptibles los españoles.


----------



## panjabigator

Hay una razon por que te pareces que ellos son suceptibles?  No he conocido muchos espanoles pero los que si he conocido no me parecieron mas suceptibles que otras comunidades.  Pero quizas dependa por cual tema tu tratas.?


----------



## Danielo

Maybe it's me who it is touchy and tend to make it general but I believe we Spaniards ARE touchy.

In France I heard it several times (one more time maybe people was just thinking on me and extend the comment to all Spaniards to avoid hurting me)

Maybe it is just a problem of translation: I mean by touchy / susceptible when a person does not accept easily any remark or comment about his/her work, capacities, ideas, arguments, identity, etc.

(Sorry for mistakes)


----------



## Tatzingo

Danielo said:
			
		

> Maybe it's me who it is touchy and tend to make it general but I believe we Spaniards ARE touchy.
> 
> In France I heard it several times (one more time maybe people was just thinking on me and extend the comment to all Spaniards to avoid hurting me)
> 
> Maybe it is just a problem of translation: I mean by touchy / susceptible when a person does not accept easily any remark or comment about his/her work, capacities, ideas, arguments, identity, etc.
> 
> (Sorry for mistakes)



Maybe it is just un topico que tienen los franceses? Lo de burlarse de los vecinos es un costumbre bastante comun, no?

Tatz.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

I don't think that Spanish people are touchy at all.


----------



## natasha2000

Well, I met some who are touchy, and the others who are not. But not more nor less than for example in my country. Some people think they are just perfect, and do not permit any criticism, even though it is obvious there is nothing malicious in it. They always find explanations or justifications. And then, there is another kind of people, who can accept a possitive criticism.

On the other hand, I would like to say once again something that i always repeat: generalizing is very, VERY dangerous thing to do.


----------



## Tatzingo

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Well, I met some who are touchy, and the others who are not. But not more nor less than for example in my country. Some people think they are just perfect, and do not permit any criticism, even though it is obvious there is nothing malicious in it. They always find explanations or justifications. And then, there is another kind of people, who can accept a possitive criticism.
> 
> On the other hand, I would like to say once again something that i always repeat: generalizing is very, VERY dangerous thing to do.



I tend to agree with you on this one. This is also why I said before that perhaps it is just a generalisation that the French have made about the Spanish! (is THIS another generalisation that i am making now??!) There is often a lot of friendly "teasing" between neighbouring countries... harmless generalisations...

Tatz.


----------



## jaq

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> On the other hand, I would like to say once again something that i always repeat: generalizing is very, VERY dangerous thing to do.


I agree, and sorry to quote you from another thread, but...


			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> *All *Asiatic people have eyes "slant eyes and chink nose", just as *all* Northern European people are fair blond and with very almost milky skin, and vwery tall


I am a Northern European and am neither tall nor blonde, and neither are a lot of other Northern Europeans I know...


----------



## natasha2000

jaq said:
			
		

> I agree, and sorry to quote you from another thread, but...
> 
> I am a Northern European and am neither tall nor blonde, and neither are a lot of other Northern Europeans I know...


 
Yes, you're right...
But... What is your point? What I said in another thread was in relation with another thread and not with this one. And I had my reasons to use the word ALL, which I would not start to explain here, because it would be bluntly off-topic. To take someone's words out of the context and without any explanation is not a very nice thing to do.
So I really do not see why did you quote something I said in another thread, which is, by the way, a very serious one (not that this one is not so serious, but it is more light-hearted than the thread in question).


----------



## natasha2000

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> I tend to agree with you on this one. This is also why I said before that perhaps it is just a generalisation that the French have made about the Spanish! (is THIS another generalisation that i am making now??!) There is often a lot of friendly "teasing" between neighbouring countries... harmless generalisations...
> 
> Tatz.


 
Hi, Tatz.... 
Well, in a way, I would say that saying that some nation is generalizing something is a generalization! But I also think it would be fair to say that a lot of people tend to generalize things, so maybe French people in general think that Spanish people are touchy, but not all French people... On the other hand, maybe it was a comment of only Daniel's colleagues at his work and if he worked in another place, maybe it wouldn't have happened to him at all. And maybe Daniel IS to touchy, and his colleagues do what most of us do (but we shouldn't) - generalize, starting from Daniel as the representative of Spanish nation, assuming that if Daniel, who is Spaniard, is so touchy, than all Spaniards are touchy. Therefore in order to know WHO is generalizing WHO, we should have to know more about the very same experiences Daniel had in France. Or just to compare our experiences as non-Spaniards we had in contact with Spaniards, which is exactly what we are doing in this thread.

I would say that Spanish people in general are touchy about some certain things, and it is not their work. It is the life in general that one can have in Spain. How many times I have heard that there is no place to live like Spain. The best food, the best climate, the best and the most beautiful and interesting people... Yes, all these statements are clichés, but this is what majority of Spaniards think. Or at least I still haven't met a Spaniard who does not mean it. And try to say to them that there is better jam than "pata negra", or that you don't like San Fermines or that you prefer living in X country rather than in Spain... Believe me, I know what I am talking about because I don't like "pata negra" and I said it publicly! Everyone looked at me like this:
Then, there are Alonso, Gasol, Pedrosa. .... Try to tell something against those guys, in the presence of some Spaniard... I dare you...

But then, which nation is not touchy about their national prides... While it stays on just being touchy, it is ok.


----------



## Danielo

I think generalizing is not so important as long as we know we are generalizing...

And of course we shouldn't allow clichés prevailing from personal experience when meeting people from another country...


> How many times I have heard that there is no place to live like Spain. The best food, the best climate, the best and the most beautiful and interesting people... Yes, all these statements are clichés, but this is what majority of Spaniards think


 
Most Spanish people stating this kind of staff have rarely travelled nor lived abroad

Saludos


----------



## Awkward1

Please, can you explain to us what the mistakes in each of the sentences you wrote is?
Some people can't understand them 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Bueno, me parece que esto tiene más que ver con el "intrusismo" que con lo que es la suceptibilidad así tal cual. Me parece que a autocríticas injustas y sin venir a cuento no nos gana cualquiera, pero la mayor parte de los españoles puede pronunciar las palabras "qué coño sabrás tú" en un tono bastante intimidatorio...

Además, aquí los únicos suceptibles que hay son los franceses y los serbios. ¡Todos y cada uno de ellos!


----------



## Danielo

> Please, can you explain to us what the mistakes in each of the sentences you wrote is?
> Some people can't understand them
> 
> Thanks a lot


 
Sorry I don´t get you  

unless it's a joke


----------



## natasha2000

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Además, aquí los únicos suceptibles que hay son los franceses y los *serbios*. ¡Todos y cada uno de ellos!


 
Perdón???? De donde has sacado eso?


----------



## natasha2000

Danielo said:
			
		

> Most Spanish people stating this kind of staff have rarely travelled nor lived abroad
> Saludos


 
Yes, you're right... But then, this is not tipically Spanish "illness"... In my country the things are pretty the same... and I am sure in any other contry, this kind of people can be easily found...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Perdón???? De donde has sacado eso?



De una que dice que no le gusta el pata negra  Igual la conoces y todo.


----------



## natasha2000

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> De una que dice que no le gusta el pata negra  Igual la conoces y todo.


 
Esa es sólo una y no representa a todo el pueblo serbio...jejejejej 
Conozco mas que uno que se han llevado patas enteras a Belgrado...


----------



## Sallyb36

I don't think that as a nation the Spanish are more touchy than others, but all the Spaniards I've met are quite outspoken and honest about their feelings.  The ones I know do tell you exactly what they think of you, your opinions etc in no uncertain terms.  If they do not agree with something they will tell me immediately and in very strong terms.  They do not have the reserve we British are so famous for.  This is a great thing, in case anyone thinks I'm being horrible!!


----------



## Tatzingo

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Además, aquí los únicos suceptibles que hay son los franceses y los serbios. ¡Todos y cada uno de ellos!



Oye... si miras bien, vas a notar que no ha participado ningun frances en este hilo. Encima, de los serbios, solo hay una aqui... No entiendo a que te refieres ni por que' lo dices.

Tatz.


----------



## Tatzingo

Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> I don't think that as a nation the Spanish are more touchy than others, but all the Spaniards I've met are quite outspoken and honest about their feelings.  The ones I know do tell you exactly what they think of you, your opinions etc in no uncertain terms.  If they do not agree with something they will tell me immediately and in very strong terms.  They do not have the reserve we British are so famous for.  This is a great thing, in case anyone thinks I'm being horrible!!



ha ha... You know, again i think you've hit the nail on the head with this one.  That seems to be my experience too... and I reiterate, it's by no means a ba thing... just honesty (albeit somewhat brutal at times!)

Tatz.


----------



## Sallyb36

honesty is ALWAYS the best policy Tatz!  Even if the recipient doesn't like it.


----------



## natasha2000

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> ha ha... You know, again i think you've hit the nail on the head with this one. That seems to be my experience too... and I reiterate, it's by no means a ba thing... just honesty (albeit somewhat brutal at times!)
> 
> Tatz.


 
This is my experience, too. But I didn't have any problem with this, since I am the same as they are. Tell me the truth, even if it is painful. It hurts less than a lie.


----------



## Tatzingo

Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> honesty is ALWAYS the best policy Tatz!  Even if the recipient doesn't like it.



Sally, Natasha,

Generally speaking, I would agree. However, i am to assume that neither of you appreciate white lies? (Mentira piadosa)

Additionally, yes, sure "let the truth be said" but sometimes i prefer to hear this in a discreet way... the timing is fairly important too... tell me with a bit of tact, if tact is required!!

Tatz.


----------



## Sallyb36

I do not appreciate white lies, well actually I don't know, as I don't know when I'm being told them or not!

I agree that discretion and timing can be important, I think that as long as the truth (if painful) is told with compassion, sympathy and understanding then it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Tatzingo

Sallyb36 said:
			
		

> I do not appreciate white lies, well actually I don't know, as I don't know when I'm being told them or not!
> 
> Sometimes, I've found that protecting hurt feelings can be more important than giving your truthful opinion!
> 
> I agree that discretion and timing can be important, I think that as long as the truth (if painful) is told with compassion, sympathy and understanding then it shouldn't be too bad.



This is exactly what brutal honesty lacks... Compassion, sympathy etc again also serve to "break it to them gently", protecting against hurt feelings.

Tatz.


----------



## natasha2000

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> Sally, Natasha,
> 
> Generally speaking, I would agree. However, i am to assume that neither of you appreciate white lies? (Mentira piadosa)
> 
> Additionally, yes, sure "let the truth be said" but sometimes i prefer to hear this in a discreet way... the timing is fairly important too... tell me with a bit of tact, if tact is required!!
> 
> Tatz.


 
Of course, Tatz! My mother had a friend who thought she was only honest when she said to a friend who she didn't see for a long time that his child was FAT. She said: "My Gosh, how fat is your child!" This is not honest, this is stupid.


----------



## Sallyb36

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> This is exactly what brutal honesty lacks... Compassion, sympathy etc again also serve to "break it to them gently", protecting against hurt feelings.
> 
> Tatz.



Which may be why some French people think that our Spanish friend is too touchy!


----------



## Fernando

I have not had often contact with XXX people, but I have heard from both US people and Spaniards that XXXs feel an unbearable internal impulse to inform you which your country flaws are, how your foreign policy should be and why you are not more XXX (I mean... good).

For some reasons (probably susceptibility), some Spaniards feel an equal impulse to inform them in which body hole they could enter their opinions about the world as a whole and Spain in particular.

Said that, and as the two previous paragraphs evidence, we ARE very touchy. I notice we are very ouspoken until the conversation go to our own person/country/family. 

It is like 
A "My mother is a stupid"
B "Well, yes, he is not very smart."
A "What do you mean, you bloody dumb?"


----------



## Danielo

> It is like
> A "My mother is a stupid"
> B "Well, yes, he is not very smart."
> A "What do you mean, you bloody dumb?"


 
That's it, thank you for your hand Fernando 

Most of us will criticize ourselves/ our family/ our country but coudn't stand hearing other people doing so


----------



## peacebird

jaq said:
			
		

> I agree, and sorry to quote you from another thread, but...
> 
> I am a Northern European and am neither tall nor blonde, and neither are a lot of other Northern Europeans I know...


Well said.


----------



## natasha2000

peacebird said:
			
		

> Well said.


 
Should I repeat to you what I already wrote to jaq? Taking the words out of the context ans from another thread is not a very good thing to do. Really!


----------



## dinio

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Hi, Tatz....
> 
> 
> Believe me, I know what I am talking about because I don't like "pata negra" and I said it publicly! Everyone looked at me like this:


 

Yes! This reminds me of the time when I tried to put some ketchup and mustard on my chorizo sandwich. It was quite the scandal!


----------



## Danielo

> Yes! This reminds me of the time when I tried to put some ketchup and mustard on my chorizo sandwich. It was quite the scandal!


 

IT IS A HUGE SCANDAL DINIO!!

You see. After all I believe that Spaniards we ARE merely touchy and so AM I

Regards


----------



## natasha2000

Danielo said:
			
		

> IT IS A HUGE SCANDAL DINIO!!
> 
> You see. After all I believe that Spaniards we ARE merely touchy and so AM I
> 
> Regards


 
jejeje... Pero no por lo que tú preguntaste....


----------



## danielfranco

Erm... Hello?...
The only Spaniards I've ever met are the ones here in the forums. And, oh boy, let me tell you...
Wait...
First, I want to say that I really had never heard the word "susceptible" to mean "touchy"... (I know, I know, alright? _*I looked at the dictionary already, so get off me...*_)
"Quisquilloso", sure, that one I've heard before. Even used it a couple of times...
In my poor Spanish, I understood "susceptible" more like "capable of"...
Anyway...
(I know, I know, alright? I'm getting to the point...)
So, I've noticed that the Spaniards here often defend their point of view tooth and nail, even if their "opponents" concede that there must be a regional difference of perceptions...
But then again, because this is an academic forum, maybe, sometimes, perhaps, we are all distracted by how much we know already that we can't accept a different perspective readily.

However, this I've seen exemplified by almost every nationality I've come across the forums...
The Mexicans? Oh, boy, let me tell you about "TOUCHY"...


EDIT - Bold/italics for emphasis after the following post was published!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danielo

> In my poor Spanish, I understood "susceptible" more like "capable of"...


 
In fact it has both meanings

Check RAE: http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=susceptible

Saludos


----------



## danielfranco

Ha, ha, ha....


See what I mean?




Toodles!


----------



## hohodicestu

Hi,

To tell you the truth , I have a friend who is from Spain and he is a little touchy. His family is touchy too, but I can't just assume that all Spaniards are touchy based on my friend and his family.


----------

